# My Mathews Passion is Finally Here!!!



## shot therapy (Jan 10, 2010)

nice! congrats!


----------



## Horses&Hunting (Oct 10, 2007)

Awesome bow. Love the dog in the background lol. I'm saving all my extra change so I can get one of those lol. Good luck with it.


----------



## juttaspassion (Dec 29, 2009)

VERY NICE!!!!! I love my passion...


----------



## Fuzzysquirrel66 (Mar 29, 2007)

*Vary Nice*

looking bow, Ill definatly be looking into that bow for the fiance'


----------



## athomPT (Dec 14, 2008)

Very nice looking setup there!!!


----------



## pinkignition210 (Jan 18, 2010)

that's a nice bow. i wanted that one, but i was told i couldn't have that one for my first. haha. i ended up with a pink matthew's ignition. i like it though. it shoots good, but not too good.


----------



## buckeye 12 ring (Oct 26, 2009)

CamoLady,

Your husband is to good to you. I think you should go buy him some Ohio State football tickets and a new Mathews Z7.

P.S. 70# 27.5" draw on the bow


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

*Congrats on your "new addition"!*

Happy Shooting!


----------



## hunterx3 (Jan 6, 2010)

I'm with you -- I picked my Passion up yesterday and I love it too! It's my first bow and I can't wait to get home to get some more practice time in. It was hard to tell who was more excited - me or my husband, either way, its all good. Enjoy!


----------



## babydeer (Jan 7, 2010)

Congrats..it looks awesome!! I wanted on too but hubby wouldn't get it for my first bow..maybe soon though :smile:


----------



## newshooter10 (Jun 15, 2009)

Congrats on the bow! 

I'm still waiting for my Hoyt Vicxen. Ordered it on 12/31/09. My boyfriend got his Maxxis 35 in 14-15 days so we were hoping mine would be a quick turn around as well...but so far...no such luck.

Happy shooting!


----------



## emesa (Oct 19, 2009)

I love love love mine, so congratulations on your new one:-D


----------



## Kris_T (Sep 24, 2009)

emesa said:


> I love love love mine, so congratulations on your new one:-D


Ditto 


I hear you on the heat wave. I barely got two rounds out this weekend in Mi before I froze to death from the wind. I have been having withdrawls, but the boy picked his new bow up yesterday (Quest by G5). We are using him as blackmail to shoot at the in-laws garage tonight (I knew there were some good reasons for having kids - LOL!!!)


----------



## mrsfredbear (Jan 20, 2010)

so nice


----------



## mrsfredbear (Jan 20, 2010)

i gotta have one


----------



## miamiredneck (Feb 2, 2009)

Awesome, enjoy!!!


----------



## luvmypassion (Jan 10, 2010)

I got my Passion for Christmas, too. I absolutely love it!!!! Been hunting with it for the past two weeks . . . haven't seen the first thing and I don't even care!!!!


----------



## axisbuck24 (Jan 20, 2009)

Hope to get me one real soon.


----------



## ladycritr-gitr (Feb 16, 2010)

i have only seen the pink/purple one in person but man i gotta say this camo one is really and awesome looking bow! congrats!


----------

